# Sony Mobile ES Amps



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

So I just started getting into old school Sony Mobile ES amps. I was able to pickup and XES-M3 and am looking for another one or an M1. In the meantime I need a 2 or bridge able 4ch to run my tweeters. Does anyone know which were some other high end models to go for? The 2100G looks high end but wasn't sure about others.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Never mind, found exactly what I was looking for:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/119519-sony-es-xm-g-series-comparison.html


----------

